

Aswesome Craigslist Add for a Genetic Engineer - wmat
http://gizmodo.com/this-craigslist-ad-for-a-genetic-engineer-is-pure-wonde-1696930224

======
byoung2
Sounds like a Fantastic Four viral campaign (Victor von Doom).

